# 69 GTO Column Shift



## FooGee (Aug 10, 2011)

whats the story with GTO's that have column shifters? are they real / rare / desirable? i once read that if it has a column shift it also has a bench seat? 

this popped up on ebay recently. he has the build sheet but i do not see any mention of column shift.

Pontiac : GTO | eBay


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

According to the PHS its a bare bones minimum car. Nothing special about it at all. Not a desired car but it will be to someone looking for that particular type car. Makes no matter what the PHS says it has from factory what matters is what it has now. It could have had a 455 HO motor for that matters there is no motor now. I don't see a transmission either. What you are buying is a series of numbers to parts that no longer exist on that car along with a pretty much rotted out foundation. 

The car will not be worth a ton. You'll never recoup your investment in this as it will cost you a ton to restore it. The guy is wanting to sell a motor for it separately to lure a potential buyer in.

This car will only be worth as much as you're gonna want to put into it. If you're looking to do the work yourself for personal satisfaction and keep the car and this is the type car you want it may be worth it personally. If you want to restore it drive it a while then sell it, you're gonna take a $$ beating.

IMO: unless a column shift car is what one wants to restore as it is not very desirable, this would be good parts car to be used to restore another. Since the VIN does not reflect what this car now has, making it a floor shift would be a viable alternative to turn it into a more desired car. It's what you are not seeing is what may not be salvageable. If I were looking for a car like that I would be interested in redoing it as a 4 speed manual car and building it the way I want.


----------

